# Cyanostane/E-Control/Advanced Cycle Support Review



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so here's my personal feedback on these three products i'm currently taking.

Cyanostane- This product since I've been taking it, I've felt an increase in strength and muscle hardness, I haven't felt one bit of water retention either. I've also kept my muscle size as i started my nutrition while taking it.

E-Control Rx- This product blew me out of the water, usually with any test booster my chest would become tender, since I've been taking E-Control Rx I have not felt that at all. 

Advanced Cycle Support- I feel this product has continued to keep me healthy inside and out, as it targets to keep from High Blood Pressure and supports the prostate. I'm a High Blood Pressure patient since 1999, since taking this product my HBP has stayed normal.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like they did cyanostane right! I remember the AI version had some purity issues on a sample that PA tested. It also didn't do too much for me so maybe I'll give this a shot!


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Awesome! Looks like they did cyanostane right! I remember the AI version had some purity issues on a sample that PA tested. It also didn't do too much for me so maybe I'll give this a shot!
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutrition Rep



Please don't compare our Cyanostane Rx to any previous versions that were on the market, our product works! We have had 20 testers logging this for the past month, so far the reviews have been 100% positive!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 28, 2011)

want


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Prince said:


> Please don't compare our Cyanostane Rx to any previous versions that were on the market, our product works! We have had 20 testers logging this for the past month, so far the reviews have been 100% positive!



Oops! I think what I said was confusing--I didn't mean to say cyanostane was bad, just the other product I tried. Like you were saying, the reviews are all positive and its actually working, haha.  

I'm actually really happy you guys came out with Cyanostane RX because it gives me a reputable brand with great customer feedback to purchase from and now I can see what cyanostane is really like! 

|Z|


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2011)

BigRican said:


> Ok, so here's my personal feedback on these three products i'm currently taking.
> 
> Cyanostane- This product since I've been taking it, I've felt an increase in strength and muscle hardness, I haven't felt one bit of water retention either. I've also kept my muscle size as i started my nutrition while taking it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this. We hear positive feedback on these sups all the time. I personally take Advanced Cycle Support every day.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 29, 2011)

is this actually going to be available on the 29th like the site says and if so is there a pre-order price.  CC on hand waiting


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2011)

We just got Cyanostane Rx in stock: CYANOSTANE Rx??? Pro-Anabolic Agent (Cyanostane~Dymethazine)
(don't even have a bottle pic up yet)


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 29, 2011)

No promotional pricing.  I saw you did that with all the other new PH's you came out with.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> No promotional pricing.  I saw you did that with all the other new PH's you came out with.



yeah, we will do something, it just came in today.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 29, 2011)

I have an itchy trigger finger.  Actually may run this as soon as I get it to see how it is


----------

